# What big name is your horse related to??



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul's dad is Play Red and his Great Grandfather was Great Pine, two very well known cutting Quarter Horses.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Drifter goes to:Sire's side - Smokey Duster, Smokey Duster Too, Mr Duster; Poco Bob, Poco Bueno; Custus Rastus; 
Dam's side - Tiny Guy, Tiny Charger, Depth Charge; Jet Deck; Kid Meyers; Three Bars; War Admiral; Man O War

Skipa goes to: Sire's side - Final Step, Big Step; Son Of Sun; Blonde's Dude
Dam's side - Triples Titan, Triples Image, Triple Chick; Coy's Bonanza; Skipa Star


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sandie is related to...Impressive, Three Bars, Coosa (well known QH), Sonny Dee Bar

Coosas Playgirl Paint 

I don't know all of the "big names" out there, so those are just the ones I've heard mentioned on here...there could be more and I wouldn't even know it haha! ;-)


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Dunny (All Dunn Dealing) was a son of Hollywood Dun It

Rocket (Market Bluff) is a son of Pine Bluff who won the 1992 Preakness, this makes Rocket a cousin of Fusaichi Pegasus as well.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Justice: Leo, Oklahoma Star, Skipper W, Poco Bueno, Painted Robin, Joe Reed, Buck McCue, Sirrealistic, Three Bars, Mr. Norfleet and Buck Hancock those are the few I remember.

Sis: Three Bars, Joe Reed, Top Deck, Equestrian, Peter McCue that I remember.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My grandma's QH is related to Impressive. That's about all I know without his papers in front of me, and he's not on pedigree query. His name is Vaquero's Impressed.

My sis' QH is cutting horse bred, related to Doc Bar, but again, not on pedigree query and I don't have his papers in front of me. His name is Diamond Rio Doc. Sis says he's got a half brother who's a big name sire in the cutting horse industry, but she can never remember his name.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Uma aka Javah (by Jose out of Granny's Gold): sire's side (1/2 TB 1/2 Shire)- the Shire Thorndown Door T Geronimo
dam's side (reg'd TB)- Harry's Cary, Nashua, Nasrullah, War Relic

full pedigree can be seen here: Javah American Warmblood

Demi aka Nancy Drew (by Kiri's Clown out of Ransom Note): sire is 1995 Grade I Sword Dancer Invitational Handicap winner Kiri's Clown (he can be viewed here: Old Friends Equine: A Retirement Home for Thoroughbred Race Horses – Bonnie's Poker biography), grandsire is Foolish Pleasure, Bold Ruler, Nasrullah, Miss Disco
Dam's Side: Red Ransom, Roberto (which is THE Thoroughbred Sporthorse bloodline to have for dressage, jumpers, eventing and she has it TWICE), Hail To Reason, Damascus, Nashua, Sword Dancer, Never Bend (great for eventers)

Her full pedigree can be viewed at: Nancy Drew Thoroughbred

she is going to make an amazing sporthorse broodmare! She has THE best bloodlines that you can put together in an eventer.

Ginisee (by Quick Style out of Countess Lisa): sire's side- Raise A Native, Native Dancer, Princequillo, Bold Ruler, Nasrullah, Miss Disco, Cornish Prince
Dam's Side: Sea Chimes, Cornish Prince, Bold Ruler, Nasrullah, Miss Disco, My Babu (sire of the great eventer JJ Babu. overall great eventing bloodline), Nearco

her full pedigree can be viewed at: Ginisee Horse Pedigree


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry for the book. Stepping it up for all the TB's and TB Crosses!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My boy is related to 

*AHLERICH* dressage winner of Gold at the 1980 Olympics
*DYNASTY* dressage winner of Bronze (team) 1988 Olympics
*CARRICK* 2nd at the 2002 Rolex and 2002 WEG team Gold winner of eventing 2004 Olympic Team bronze 
*DOLLAR GIRL* the 1993 Spruce Meadows Masters champion and 1996 World Cup Champion
*ABDULLAH* jumping winner of the Gold and Silver at the Los Angeles Olympics
*DULF* jumping winner of team silver 2000 Olympics
*ARAMIS* jumping 1984 World Cup champion


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Non-Stop: Great great grandfather of my horse Diamond (so i was told)

Masque N Black was the greatgrand father of Rowdy(and also so i was told)


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

For those who may know warmblood breeding

Ingrid ( my mare ) is related to far too many to be listed, but direct parentage/grandparents are

Hohenstein II - Sire 
Hohenstein - Uncle - 2002 Trakhener sire of year
Caprimond - Grand sire - 1998 Trakhener sire of year
Imperial 1960 - Unbeaten ( at home ) Hungarian TB racehorse

Also Helena XIV, Pr.St.Harpune II, Arogno, Karben, Mackensen, Coeur As, Donawind, Matador, Karon, 
Capri VI

Her parentage can be traced all the way back to the three ( several hundred years ) The Godolphin arabian, Darley Arabian, Byerley Turk

The most famous of the lot would have to be Caprimond ( he has his own web page )

Ingrid excels at eating grass and looking scruffy


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

*Remedy*

Her Sire, Colonel Remi ($11,000+ NRHA, 24 AQHA Performance Points) 









Her Sire's Sire is Reminic ($90,000+ NRCHA and $3.9 Millon+ in Offspring Earnings)
Her Dam's Sire is MR FRECKLES O LENA ($120,000 NCHA $220,000 NCHA Offspring Earnings) 

*Dillon*

Driftwood (100% NFQH, AQHA Legend)










*Tana*

Peppy San (100% NFQH, AQHA Hall of Fame, 180 Performance Points, 26 Halter Points) 









*Dee*

Doc Olena( AQHA Hall of Fame, NCHA World Champion)










I'm not going to add anymore, just thought I would add one pretty awesome horse off of each one of my horses papers!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Drifter is related to Dlux Color Edition, Dynamic Deluxe, Ready to Zip and Zips Chocolate Chip.

For those that know haflingers, my Toby is related to Michel of NTF, Steel Kap, and Wandor.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

My horse Maaike's grandsire is a racehorse named Conquistador Cielo, horse of the year in 1982 (won Preakness and Belmont but was not raced in Kentucky Derby) Also has Native Dancer and Bold Ruler way back (like so many TBs)
check out her grandsire's incredible belmont victory


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

*Warrego* - has a fair bit...Rahy (noted broodmare sire), Mr. Prospector, Bold Ruler, Northern Dancer, Storm Bird, Blushing Groom, Nasrullah, Halo, Secretariat just to name the ones most would know from her first 5 generations.
we are hoping she has taken to a breeding from Tomahawk....and would be expecting a grandson of Seattle Slew!

*Strider* - his sire is Winston, a champion eventer, mother has Ibikus (sp?) lines...otherwise no clue, need to fill out his registration and send it off to know more.

*Shiloh* - Arn Ett Perlane, Perlezon, Bak, Bask, Khemosabi, Silver Vanity, Morafic, Amerigo, also the first 5 generations.

*Chimere* - Coaltown, Ruminaja Ali, The Minstril, Morafic, Minstrils Lyric, probably some i am missing, first 5 generations.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

oh...found it....Strider's dam is out of a Trakehner mare by Palmenwind out of an Ibikus bred mare


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I have always found it fasinatingf to know what breeding a horse is and even more so just what did the ancesters actually did.

Since I have no clue what any of the AQHA names that are being thrown out here, has any of them done anything? Have they won anything or are they just stallions that breed a lot?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmm...it is kind of hard to remember without the papers by me for all of my guys.

So, some of the lines for my QH Trigger is: Two Eyed Jack, Doc Bar, and somewhere in the mix is some TB lines. But, he is still a registered AQHA horse.

Indian: Peptoboonsmall, Impressive(No HYPP, thank goodness)

Smokey: Eh. This guy has lots, but I can only remember a few. Two Eyed Jack, Doc o Lena, Dash for Cash

High Five: Smart Little Lena, and some other famous cutting horses that I can't really remember.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Justamere Showtime

South Valley June Girl

There's a few other big names but I don't have his reg paper handy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Impressive: World Champion Halter 
Sire Of: World Champion Halter horses 
#4 AQHA All-time leading sire by # of registered progeny 
2,250 Registered Foals 
Total Points Earned: 24,602.5 
AQHA Halter List: #9 All-time leading sire of Halter ROM qualifiers (43) 
AQHA Performance List: #19 All-time leading sire of Performance ROM qualifiers (89) 
#13 All-time leading sire of AQHA Champions (21)

Poco Bueno: Stallion Show Record for Poco Bueno: Hall of Fame, AQHA Champion, ROM Performance

Stallion Offspring Record for Poco Bueno: Superior Halter Offspring, Superior Performance Offspring, AQHA Champion Offspring, ROM Performance Offspring, NCHA Money-earners

Mr. San Peppy: Hall of Fame, World Champion, NCHA Finals, 1972 NCHA Derby Champion Top Ten World Show, Superior Performance, AQHA High Point Performance Horse, NCHA money-earner, ROM Performance. Stallion Offspring Record for Mr San Peppy, World Champion Offspring, Reserve World Champion Offspring, Top Ten World Show Offspring, Superior Performance Offspring, AQHA High Point Performance Offspring, ROM Performance Offspring, NRHA Money-earners, NCHA Money-earners, NRCHA Money-earners, Halter Point Earners. Besides being a two-time National Cutting Horse Association (NCHA) Open World Champion in 1974 and 1976, MR SAN PEPPY also won the AQHA World Cutting Championship in 1976, becoming the first horse ever to win both titles in the same year. Then, in 1978, he became the first horse to ever win over $l00,000 in open cutting competition. The pinnacle of his career occurred in 1974, when he became the youngest horse ever to be inducted into the NCHA Hall of Fame.

Zip's Chocolate Chip: ROM Western Pleasure 
Superior Western Pleasure 
1988 World Top Ten Jr Western Pleasure 
1989 World Champion Western Pleasure 
1999 NSBA Hall Of Fame 
Quarter Horse AQHA Stallions, Zips Chocolate Chip, Myers Horse Farms, Western Pleasure prospects, English Horses for Sale, sires, Chips Hot Chocolate, Rich N Chocolatey 
AQHA All-time Leading Sire of Western Pleasure Horses.

Two Eyed Jack: ROM Halter
Superior Halter
AQHA Champion
AQHA Hall of Fame 2007 
died 3-2-91 
All time leading sire of AQHA Champions, having sired 119 Champions
He also sired sixteen AQHA World Show Champions, as well as 242 Performance Register of Merit earners. He also sired three AQHA Supreme Champions
His daughter Vickie Lee Pine was the 1978 AQHA World Show Superhorse and his son, Mr Baron Red was the 1983 AQHA Superhorse

Doc O'Lena: 1970 NCHA Futurity Ch. 
NCHA World Ch. 
NCHA LTE: $21,991.93. COA 
A Leading Sire NCHA money earners. 
A Leading Maternal Grandsire NCHA Money Earners. 
AQHA Hall Of Fame 
Sire of Multiple NCHA Hall Of Fame.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Spyder said:


> I have always found it fasinatingf to know what breeding a horse is and even more so just what did the ancesters actually did.
> 
> Since I have no clue what any of the AQHA names that are being thrown out here, has any of them done anything? Have they won anything or are they just stallions that breed a lot?


 
*Poco Bueno: *100% Foundation, H-37.0/P-8.0
AQHA Champion/ROM Arena/Hall of Fame
Sire of AQHA Chs/ROM Arena/Pro.Dghts/etc. 
HERDA Carrier 

*War Leo: *H-72/P-192
SI-75(A)/ROM Race,8-2-1-2,$1006.
AQHA Champion/ROM Arena/SUPR CT & HLT. 1963 HI PT Cutting Stallion. 1964-4th-NCHA Finals. NCHA earnings:$19794.80. Awards: COA Bronze.
SIRED: 65 Starters,3 Race ROMS,Foals earned H-266/P-1840 pts;45 show ROMs.

*The Continental: *AQHA CH/ROM Arena(H-34.0/P-18.0)_/NRHA m/e/ROM Race, 12-5-1-0,$98,321.
Sire of Wrld Ch, AQHA Ch, Supr Ch, Supr Halter.

*Painted Robin: *1971 & 1973 Natl Ch. Get of Sire 
A leading sire of APHA Champions & Show ROMs, Superior Halter Sire.


*Joe Reed:* Since AQHA issued Joe Reed the P-3 number NFQHA accepted him as a 100% fnd. horse.
Born 6/21/21-Died 5/17/47 of heart attack. 
AQHA Hall of Fame 1992. AQHA Hall of Fame Sire.
Sire of 184 AQHA Foals, 27 Perf incl: 6 Race ROM, 1 Superior Cutting-Arena ROM, & 34 Daughts Prod. ROM.

*Oklahoma Star:* Sire of 119 AQHA registered foals, 8 Performers including Sizzler, Race ROM, and 17 ROM producing daughters.
AQHA Hall of Fame(1992). 
Since AQHA issued him the number P-6, NFQHA awarded him a 100% foundation rating.

*Buck Hancock:* 100% nfqha
Sire of ROM Race/AQHA Chs/ROM Arena/Honor Roll Perf/Supr.Perf/Supr.Hlt/Pro.Dghts.

*Skipper W:* 88% NF Sired 3 World Champions, 13 AQHA Chs, 118 arena ROM, 4 race ROM, 17 Sup. Hal. & 11 Sup. Perf. 
died 1963 
Inducted into the AQHA Hall Of Fame. 


*Sirrealistic:* Sup Halter, ROMs Halter, HUS
Times Grand Champion : 14
Lifetime Halter Points : 107.0
Times Resv. Grand Champion: 10
Lifetime Performance Points : 14.0

*Mr. Norfleet:* APHA CH., H-453, 4 X NATL CH., 1 X RESV. NATL CH, APHA CHAMPION; PTS: 453 LIFE HALTER W/ SUPERIOR, 6 PTS. BARREL RACING, 4 PTS. REINING, 88 PTS. WST. PL. W/ SUPERIOR. 
581 FOALS, 204 Performers earning in excess of 25,000 points • Many World Champions, Reserve World Champions, National Champions, Resv. National Champions %9

*Chiefs Norfleet:* H-99, P-56, 3X Res. Natl. Ch. Halter, APHA Champion, ROM: Halter & WP, Superior Halter & WP. 
APHA Champion & National Champion Sire.

*Sonny Dee Bar:* H-62, P-10
AQHA Champion
Superior Halter
ROM Arena 
AQHA Hall of Fame 
AQHA Leading Sire
*Sire of:*
22 AQHA Champions
159 AQHA ROM winners
35 APHA Champions
90 APHA ROM winners
36 Superior winners
15 World & National Champions
Toatal of: 6,082 Halter points; 18,024 Performance points


*Sugar Bars:* AQHA Hall Of Fame
A Leading Sire and Maternal Grandsire Of Race ROM, A Leading Sire Of AQHA Champs, A Leading Sire Of Arena ROM

*Mr Bar None:* AQHA Race SI-100 AAAT
SW, Champion, 36-22(13)-10(4)-1(0) $72,125
1957 CEN 330 1ST Kansas QHA Futurity 1957 CEN 330 1ST Rocky Mountain QHA Futurity 1957 END 300 1ST Oklahoma QH Exhibbitors Assn. Futurity 1957 FPX 350 1ST Pacific Coast QHRA Futurity 50% NFQHA

*Three Bars:* 28-12-3-1, $20,840. 
Won: Speed Handicap 
The leading sire of racing Quarter Horses for many years. American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame 1989. Died April 6, 1968. 
Three Bars was the sire of 29 AQHA Champions, 4 AQHA Supreme Champions, 317 Racing Register of Merit earners, and his foals earned more than $3 million.

*Wimpy:* He achieved everlasting recognition by being awarded the number P-1 in the AQHA registry 
1941 Fort Worth Exposition and Fat Stock Show Grand Champion Stallion 
Sire of 174 registered foals; 1 AQHA Champion, 13 hlt.pt. earners, 2 Supr.Hlt. awards, 4 perf.pt. earners, 1 Supr.perf. award, 4 Perf. ROMs, and 1 race starter






Ok whew that list is long but not complete. That is some of the great AQHA greats that many of our QH's, Paints are out of today. All of which are in my boy's pedigree plus many more. 
Mighty Fine Justice Paint


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

My Thoroughbred mare has Bold Ruler, Man O' War, Reflected Glory, Fleet Contessa, Nasrullah, Nearco, Teddy, as well as other older lines. Her pedigree can be seen at Lady Diamondo Thoroughbred


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor is related to Damascus, Mr. Prospector, and Native Dancer, among others that are farther down his pedigree. His sire, Classic Account was the Illinois Stallion of the Year in 1995.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Jessabel our horses are practically cousins, Mr. Prospector is her Great Great Grand sire


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll play... 

Riley:

*TOP VANTAGE (Grandsire)*
HYPP N/N
1983 Reserve World Champion
Superior Halter
*Sire of:*
World Champion Offspring
Reserve World Champion Offspring
Top Ten World Show Offspring
Superior Halter Offspring
Superior Performance Offspring
AQHA Champion Offspring
ROM Halter Offspring
ROM Performance Offspring
Race Money-earners
NSBA Money-earners

*IMPRESSIVE (Great Grandsire)*
World Champion Halter 
Sire Of: World Champion Halter horses 
#4 AQHA All-time leading sire by # of registered progeny 
2,250 Registered Foals 
Total Points Earned: 24,602.5 
AQHA Halter List: #9 All-time leading sire of Halter ROM qualifiers (43) 
AQHA Performance List: #19 All-time leading sire of Performance ROM qualifiers (89) 
#13 All-time leading sire of AQHA Champions (21) 
Foaled in Oklahoma, April 15th 1969. 
Deceased 1995 at 26 years of age. 
_The genetic disease Hyperkalemic Periodic Paralysis (HYPP) has been traced back to this horse._ 

*Dodgers Playboy
*Superior Halter 
ROM Arena 
World Champion Sire, Reserve World Champion Sire, Top Ten World Show Sire, Supreme Champion Sire, Superior Halter Sire, Superior Performance Sire, AQHA Champion Sire, ROM Performance Sire, Hall of Fame Sire, NSBA. 
Total Points Earned by offspring: 5,722

*Bar Flower*
AQHA Champion, superior halter, 
performance ROM 1967 high point halter 7th place 47% Foundation.

*Three Bars*
Won: Speed Handicap 
The leading sire of racing Quarter Horses for many years. American Quarter Horse Hall of Fame 1989. Died April 6, 1968. 

*Luke Mcluke*
He was inducted into the US Racing Hall of Fame 
Won: Belmont Stakes, Kentucky Handicap, and Carlton Stakes 
Sire of Nellie Morse (Preakness Stakes winner) Parternal grandsire of Three Bars, the greatest influence in the QH. bloodlines, in all divisions, the world has ever seen 
Died in 1929 

Three Bars was the sire of 29 AQHA Champions, 4 AQHA Supreme Champions, 317 Racing Register of Merit earners, and his foals earned more than $3 million.

If I go far enough I can get to Poco Bueno, King p-234, Man o' War, Peter McCue, STEEL DUST, etc.

Pistol is out of the old man.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Arizona: Peppy San

Dixie: No idea :lol:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol i have no idea Swoop was a rescue kind of deal i bought from a consignment place and Petie i got from my trainer who got him from someone else. they're both TB's but i dont really care about blood lines bc theyre both amazing and i love them but i wish i knew.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

BlueMan McGuire, Toco Sam, Redbird (if any of you are familiar with the RMHA/KMSHA circuit )


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Reds Sire is Handsome Investment and his Dam Lorhea Sun. Hes got The Invester, Eternal Sun, Zippo Pat Bars, Three Bars, Leo Pat, Leo, and Man O War WAY back!!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Abe - Hot Jazz Lincoln has Sonny Dee Bar back a few generations. 
This is my Abe as a 3 yr old. HUS at Congress. He is a pasture puff now. lol









Abe's daddy's site

Cheno has Wimpy a ways back on the QH side of his pedigree. I can't remember the Appy side. Bad T.... 

Don't have any idea about the others.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My TB Cheyenne is double bred Bold Ruler, that's all I know since he wasn't registered.

My TB Renaissance goes back to Nasrullah, not sure about the other names: Count The Copper Thoroughbred

I have no clue about Fell pony and Haflinger pedigrees  

I'm not knowledgable in Arabian pedigrees, either. The ones I DO recognize in Braveheart's are Aladdin and Bask. Here's his: Braveheart W Arabian

Several of my minis are related to Alvadars Double Destiny and Boones Little Buckeroo. 
I have a double bred Chianti stallion, another stallion is a son of Broken Lance. 
I have a daughter of Dels Cowboy, as well as a daughter of HERS and a granddaughter of hers as well, but not the daughter's daughter (LOL did that make sense? Ruby is the Dels Cowboy daughter, I have her daughter Solitaire as well as Ruby's granddaughter Design).
A granddaughter of Prince Tennessee Monashee
Several go back to shadow oaks horses (such as Paul Bunyan), Sligo horses, Komokos...
Too many to name/go through, but each registered mini (I do have two that aren't reg, our combined driving geldings) have links to their pedigrees on my website.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

This is just to add to my other post. Here's Rocket's offical pedigree.

Market Bluff Thoroughbred

His sire is Pine Bluff who won the 92 Preakness. Pine Bluff's sire Danzig sired the dam of Fuschia Pegasus. 

I am still working on finding info on the dam, it appears that the poor dear was bred to death. It looks like her foals go for a pretty penny, but that might just have to do with the sire more than her.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Dean is Tea Clipper. His dam was Skylark Tea Room and sire is Helmsman. Helmsman and Skylark Tea Room are both out of Man o' War.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, one I forgot to add was the horse that I grew up on. Buck (Baron Von John) was by Perfection John who was by Mr. Perfection. I think it is a pity that his bloodlines have kinda become lost in the teeming masses of the QH world. They made some really nice horses.

I can't really find any info about what PJ may have accomplished in his life except siring at least one champion team roping horse who got Superior Heeling Horse in the AQHA shows several times (Buck).
Perfection John Quarter Horse=


Mr. Perfection: 
AQHA Champion
Superior Halter
ROM Performance


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Hank: Dash for Cash http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/heza+fast+star

My others are grade horses.

My TB I had growing up has Nasrullah a couple of times in his lineage. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/rarerullahs+luck


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

QHDragon- your boy has Ack Ack! Hail To Reason is a really good jumping bloodline from what I've heard. He's got really good bloodlines. Nearctic, Nearco, Native Dancer. yep, very good.


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

Brother to Cigar


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Duchess has king fritz, chubby, of coarse doc bar and three bars, jake mcclure, nick shoemaker, lot of the foundation horses are in her papers.


----------



## I Heart Hershey (Jul 13, 2009)

*Northern Dancer, War Admiral!*

My TB is a Northern Presence baby, a sire that had bloodlines of Royal Chocolate, Chocolatier, Northern Dancer and even War Admiral (waaay back in the day, lol) Here is the pedigree:
Northern Presence Thoroughbred

I am currently looking for a show name for my guy. His barn name is Hershey and he is really just as sweet as his name. He got all of the attributes that people say his sire passes on - level-headed, calm, attentive, excellent hunter/jumper types.

So, here are the facts: Sire: Northern Presence, Dam: Spy of Windsor (I think she must be unreg because I can't find anything on her) and barn name is Hershey. Need a very hunter name - super classy, nothing cutesy!! I'm an adult amateur so I can't be going into a hunter class riding "Chocolate Chip" lol. 

I'll attach a recent pic I snapped of him, he's just gotten up from rolling in his paddock 

Any help would be great, I've come up with tons of ideas but nothing is quite "it". THANKS!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanner Hutch (barn name: Tanner) is a grandaughter of Mr San Peppy, and probably has a few other famous ones, but I can't say I keep up too much on that type of thing. Here's her pedigree: All Breed Pedigree Query

Brennan's Magic (barn name: Magic) is Tanner's daughter, so a great-gandaughter of Mr San Peppy. On her sire's side is Doc O'Lena. Her pedigree: All Breed Pedigree Query

And the rest of my horses aren't papered, so no idea. 2-Pak out of a mare that's pretty famous around here, but other than that...


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I know this thread has been dead for a while, but it came up in a search.
Anyway, i don't really know anything about bloodlines or breeding but my OTTB's great grand sire is alydar who someone told me was a really good race horse 
this is her pedigree Alyrunj Thoroughbred


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Bourbon has Northern Dancer and Secretariat 4 generations back.

Here is his pedigree:
http://www.pedigreequery.com/golden+concerto


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Kewl this is back up. I had forgotten about it.. I recently had the pleasure of finding and contacting the breeders of my Roan mare, Heidi. I found the ranch by her brand.. As bad as my luck usually is, I had no hopes of tracking her down let alone them being able to pinpoint who she is to a T.. This is Heidi and she is a Hancock mare.. woooweeee They recently sent me a copy of her papers and a transfer paper. I am so thrilled to be able to have her registered and I think they were happy to know where she was as well.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

My horse Stormin Rocket he was a OTTB
He's related to:
*Secretariat *
*Seattle slew *
*Storm Cat*

Heres his pedigree http://www.equineline.com/Free-5X-Pedigree.cfm?page_state=ORDER_AND_CONFIRM&reference_number=7141649

Equestrian: Our horse are related Lol


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Our Harley has Impressive and Lucy's great, great...grandfather is one of Roy Roger's Triggers!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I had a filly i sold last summer who's grandsire was *Smart Peppy Lena* (_cutting horse hall-of-famer & full brother to Smart Little Lena_). She had several other big names in her pedigree but i dont have time to list them right now lol

My current Arab mare isn't registered & i still have to find out if my Fjord is or not.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Shunke my paint is Sonny Dee Bar
My daughter's horse Sheldon is Dash for Cash on the top side and Jet Deck on the bottom.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny's great-great-grandsire on one side is Bold Ruler, and her great-great-grandsire on the other is Northern Dancer.

There may be others, but those are the only two I recognized when scanning over her pedigree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

*Evangeline:*

Zan Parr Bar

AQHA# 1014730

AQHA H-245/P-357
AQHA Champion
ROM Halter
Superior Halter
ROM Heading
Superior Heading
ROM Heeling
Superior Heeling
LTE $77,334
1977 AQHA World Champion 3 yr old Stallion 
Bred by Bobbie Silva, Pleasanton, CA. 
AQHA High Point Performance Horse, NRHA money-earner, Leading Sire. 
Although his offspring are known as performance horses, he was the first 3-time world champion halter stallion. 
Died of Colitis X on Nov. 27, 1987. 
Not implicated as a HERDA carrier at this point. Hall of Fame 2010

*Lyric:*

Zan Parr Bar
Jackie Bee
Two Eyed Jack

#0178246

88% FNQHA Blood. AQHA H-217/P-65.5
ROM Halter
Superior Halter
AQHA Champion
AQHA Hall of Fame 2007 
died 3-2-91 
All time leading sire of AQHA Champions, having sired 119 Champions
He also sired sixteen AQHA World Show Champions, as well as 242 Performance Register of Merit earners.

*Calamity:*

Two Eyed Jack
Zan Parr Bar
Jackie Bee

*Pandora:*

Poco Bueno
Blackburn

*Chase:*

Poco Bueno
Two Eyed Jack
Jackie Bee
King
Zan Parr Sun and Zan Parr Bar


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to have mare who had Freckles Playboy (big name reining/cow horse) as her grandsire. She was built just like him and was super cowy, loved that girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

Dreamer---->Leo


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

My horse thinks he IS the big name! In the meantime I am awaiting my papers on him... I wonder... He sure ACTS like a hotshot!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This is Abby's pedigree: Just Passin Bayou Paint

On Top (Quarter Horse):
She's got Doc Bar and Doc O Lon on that first page. Her grandsire is Cragos Doctor Nick, who I hadn't heard of, but his description says "_Nick placed among the best rope horses at the American Buckskin Registry Assoc. World Championship Show in 1996! Nick placed in 7 out of 8 roping divisions entered!!!_" Which looks like someone just entered randomly..but if a lovely AQHA member would be willing to look up his registration number for me, I wouldn't be mad!  I googled him a few times and could basically only come up with what I assumed: He was once owned (probably bred) by the Cragos in South Dakota. I think I found that he was sold to Iowa. I can't find anything on Abby's sire Ok Bayou Doc other than he was in Iowa at some point too, which is where Abby is originally from.

On Bottom: (Paint for the first 4 or so generations, then blends into Quarter Horse)
Olympia Joe..apparently a famous Paint racehorse.

She's got Sonny Dee Bar, who falls right off of the 5-generation block. 

Also WAYYYYYY back, she's got Man O War and War Admiral. It's like 9 and 10 generations back.

She's got Three Bars, Poco Bueno, and I think Skipper W on both sides. I know Skipper W is on one side for sure.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Let me do all the TB's at my barn:*

Love Story: Miss Disco, Native Dancer, Somthingroyal, and Nasrullah.

Silver Sabre: Native Dancer, Somethingroyal, and Princequillo

Irish Dream: Nasrullah, Princequillo, and Prince Rose

Traces of Gold: War Admiral, Somethingroyal, Prince Rose, and Nasrullah

Night Heat: Prince Rose, Princequillo, an Nasrullah

Sarge: Native Dancer

Arrow Star: War Admiral, Native Dancer, Nasrullah, Bold Ruler, and Miss Disco

*And my friends horses:*

Roving Cassanova: Native Dancer and War Admiral

Scarlet Mystery: Native Dancer, Bold Ruler, Somethingroyal, *Secretariat*, and Ninjinsky II.

In my opinion, the most impressive are Scarlet Mystery and Arrow Star


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

These connections are all too far back to brag about, but here goes anyway.

Hugo (Paiglow) Thoroughbred - Nasrullah, Northern Dancer, Pago Pago
Rex (How Clever) Thoroughbred - I know he has some ridiculously distant connection to Phar Lap
Phoenix (Regent Shark/From The Ashes) Standardbred - Most Happy Fella, Cam Fella, Cam's Card Shark, Albatross
Romance (Miss Romance) Standardbred - Albatross
Kody (Kody's Boy) Standardbred - Meadow Skipper


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

My horses don't have famous relations  But my best friend's mare is a daughter to Lynn Palm's stallion, I forget what his name is.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

QH: Driftwood & Poco Bueno on top, Dry Doc, Guitar Mama & Pine Wampy on bottom. I'm still guessing where her attitude and (excuse my language) bitchiness come from.... :? 

Paint: Top Moon & Agenda on top, Painted Joe & Triple Chick on bottom.

Although I still believe the training is what makes a good horse....


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

HowClever, Hugo is quite similar to a few of the TB's at my barn... I think a lot of horses have Northen Dancer and Nasrullah, it's very fascinating.

And Rex being somewhat related to Phar Lap? That is just too cool!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It really is ridiculously distant though! Haha, I am going to go traipse through his pedigree and see if I can find the connection....

Yeah, I can't even find it anymore, they just share a relative so nothing exciting!


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

My TB, Ransom, has some pretty impressive bloodlines. 

His sire, Great Notion is half brother to Smarty Jones, and was the leading freshman sire in Maryland his first year. 

His grandsire, Elusive Quality, who's top ten runners have earned over 20 million in lifetime earnings, they include Smarty Jones and Raven's Pass. 

His great-grandsire is Gone West, for those who are in the racing world know him, he has since deceased, but I know that the stud fee alone for him was 125K-150K, I couldnt imagine paying that.  

He also has Dayjur, who is a champion sprinter. 

And on both the top and bottom there is Secretariat, 4th gen on dams side and 5th gen on sire's side. 

He got some pretty impressive running lines, and although he will never be raced, when I let him move out, he sure is FAST!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Brandon's grandsire is Aladdinn on his sire's side, and Hal Gazal on his dam's.

Tyler has Raffles in his bloodline!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread is really interesting! 
But i dont own a horse so i cant contribute


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thelma's sire is National Stock Horse Champion Gai ****arro. She is a double Ferzon granddaughter and she is a Gai Tapestry Granddaughter. She also has a lot of Raffles in her pedigree. 

Deja has Brimstone, Bask,and Azraff.

Mana has Brimstone, Bask, Azraff, Phazon, The Real McCoy, Ferzon,Sulejman and Mr McCoy.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

My mare gypsy is sired by Gaylord (rip) who was bred raised and trained by paul err I forget his last name but he is the guy who just bought totilas !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My horse goes back to Man O'War on his dam's side, and on his sire's side he's from the same bloodlines as Red Rum.


----------



## ilovepavani (Dec 3, 2010)

Sunny's grand sire on his dam's side is Prinz Gaylord, a famous Westphalian jumper.

The Sporthorse Institute

And Sunny's great great grand sire on his sire's side is Go Man Go, whom I had never heard of, but he has a wikipedia page about him. haha. he's a famous quarter horse racing horse.

Go Man Go - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Scotch is related to Man O War...very far back in his pedigree, of course! I nearly freaked out when I saw it!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Jack has quite a few famous names in his blood lines. 
His grand sire is VBFs Storm Warning.
He also has:
Kilburns Chocolate Sundown
Yankee Ragtime
Sam Clemons Tim
Buddy Roe
Sewells Sam
Dock
Choco
Frenchs Stormy
and of course he goes back to Tobe and Ole Tobe.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Reeco on his sires side (and I realy dont know DWB's very well) is related to Samber, The king of the coloureds!)



> Samber - the World-wide legend and undisputed King of the Coloureds By Nathalie Kilpatrick, copyright 1999 A brown tobiano born 2nd April 1976, measuring 1.68m (16.2 hands) with 22cm bone (8¾), bred by Mr H Smilda at Roden in Holland. In 1979 Samber passed his 100 day performance test, with a 10 for character and temperament, he gained an overall 160.2 points and an A Certificate. At this point he was purchased by Mr Vrieling Senior and has remained in the ownership of the Vrieling family for the whole of his life. He has covered mares since 1979 and numbers have varied between 55 and 180 per season. Unfortunately, his semen is not suitable for chilling or freezing, so only natural service or fresh semen for on-site insemination is available. He is still very popular and only 3 years ago covered a staggering 150 mares. His stud fee, when compared with other coloured stallions in mainland Europe and Great Britain, is still a very reasonable 1,250 guilders (£375.00). Samber proved himself in competition in the early to mid eighties and reached Grand Prix level in dressage and Z level (BSJA Grade A) in showjumping. Sambers dam TINA D, the black tobiano preferent mare by Ordonnans, a son of Ornament, is also a legend in her own right. In 1983 at the age of 19 she paraded at the UTV National Mare Show with some of her offspring including Samber. At that time she had brought 16 foals into the world, several of which were tobianos. Wanda, a full sister to Samber , also bred by the Smilda family, crops up in pedigrees such as Romi Kirchhoff-Röhr (1998 CHAPS Sporthorse & Warmblood judge) Westfalian papered ROSSINI QUEEN (see pedigree). Romi was fifth time lucky in her quest to breed a coloured from Rossini Queen, when earlier this year she finally produced a coloured filly to the Westfalian superstar Florestan. Cora, also a coloured daughter of Tina but this time by the Trakehner stallion Fresco was in turn covered by Ronco XX and produced Rinaldo, sire of the now US based Rainbow 89 and the grey and white Renaldino 90 . (See photo) So, although Samber is the best known, loved and admired coloured sire we know, in fact we should remember to applaud Tina as the real star of our generation. Sambers sire PERICLES was born in 1962, measuring 1.67m (just under 16.2 hands). British bred from the West Grinstead Stud, he stood for one year in 1968 under the H.I.S. scheme, and prior to this ran 14 times, won 2 races and was placed in 3. In 1976 he attained Keur status and in 1977, preferent and died in 1987. He covered over 200 mares a year and during his eighteen years at stud, a total of 2,600 mares. It is said that Pericles himself competed in Open jumping whilst in the Netherlands, and that his offspring generally did well in sport and breeding. British breeding die-hards will console themselves with the thought that the worlds most famous coloured sire is, after all, half British! Sambers influence as an international performance sire: Not just the stallion descendants of Samber, but also the mares and the geldings are proving themselves in all the Olympic disciplines. West Star, the international 4 star mount of Nina Melkonian is his best representative to date in so far as eventing is concerned, whilst Art Deco has reached Grand Prix dressage in the USA for Liz Hall and Silverwood Farm. Bim Bam Bino, born 1988, by Branco ox, out of Ange by Samber, represents Greece in international dressage, United Colours 91 by Samber out of a Rigoletto/Ramses mare won just under £1,000 in 97 in showjumping whilst Pintofields Iedante I, a KWPN Keur mare has won over 150 Dressage points in Great Britain. The above is just a few of the better known Sambers and there are many others competing at all levels throughout Europe and the USA.


On his mums side (welsh section D) he is realated to some very very notable names
Parc Welsh Flyer: Royal Welsh winner at 3yrs , 3 times tricolour at Lampeter Stallion Show , Supreme champ Royal of England show 1974
Parc Lady: Won Prince of Wales Cup 4 years in succession (1958-61) (this is the highest honor availale to welsh cobs)
*PENTRE EIDDWEN COMET:
*


> Winner in 1951, 1956, and 1965 of the George Prince of Wales Cup. It was at the 1951 Royal Welsh Show that he brought the house down and the grand stand to their feet when he won the Tom and Sprightly Cup; an award which he won a total of five times. Pentre Eiddwen Comet was born in 1946. He was bay with a white off hind fetlock. He was 14.2hh. His sire was Eiddwens Image and his dam was Dewi Black Bess. Pentre Eiddwen Comet was a bold free moving stallion, winner in 1951 of the George Prince of Wales cup, supreme accolade in the Welsh Cob society an award which he was to win again five years later. It was at the 1951 Royal Welsh show that he brought the house down and the grand stand to it\\\'s feet when he won the Tom and Sprightly Cup an award which he won a total of five times. Pentre Eiddwen Comet made his presence felt as a sire throughout the principality by his participation in the Premium scheme where he was an exceptionally popular stallion, he appeared just as fiery and active travelling the various counties as he was when waiting to go into battle in the show ring. His progeny include: Coedllys Stardust, Derwen Seren, Teledu Felin Prince, Geler Daisy, Llanarth Flying Comet, Llanarth Flying Rocket, Llanarth Valiants Image, Nebo Black Magic, Parc Pride, Parc Welsh Flyer, Rhandir Black, Rhosfarch Morwena Tyhen Comet


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

To anyone who knows Standardbred bloodlines Thia's (My Winning Girl)

Sire: American Winner - Won over $1,000,000 on the track

Grand-Dam: Treasure Me - in the Broodmare Hall of Fame


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

qhdragon said:


> dunny (all dunn dealing) was a son of hollywood dun it
> 
> rocket (market bluff) is a son of pine bluff who won the 1992 preakness, this makes rocket a cousin of fusaichi pegasus as well.


awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Thunderwood Athena American Warmblood

From her TB side:
Blue Larkspur
Mr Prospector 
Man O' War
Bend Or
Raise A Native (sired by Native Dancer)
Exclusive Native (sired Affirmed)
Birdcatcher (whose genes are "supposedly" responsible for all the little white spots that keep popping up all over my horse)
Masda (Man O' War's full sister)
Broomstick 
Bold Ruler (sire of Secretariat)
Discovery
Count Fleet
Eight Thirty

From her Arab side:
Fadl 
Bint Serra I
Aziza 
IBN Rabdan 
There may be more, I don't know much about Arab bloodlines.

Oldenburg/WB side: (which I also don't know much about)
Absatz
Ferdinand
Wendekreis
Wendepunkt


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Wimpy
Poco Bueno
Two Eyed Jack

I'm not really educated on "big" QH names, but those are some that appear in her pedigree that I know are "big" names.

Amberhaze Woman Quarter Horse


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Patty goes to Go Man Go 2 of her papers whose a grandson or great grandson of Man O War. Not to far back anyway Go Man Go was a great QH racing stud. Then she goes to Sonny Dee Bar. 1 off. 
Brady goes to Poco Bueno and Idk what else.
Hopefully im getting a colt with some really great bloodlines soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

My horse (OTTB), Crimson Honor's grandsire is Sadair. Hes also got Spy Song and Princequillo on his pedigree. And if you go even farther back hes got Seattle Slew and Man O War.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My SSH's sire is Photo Flash Reflection, who was a very versatile sport horse champion. He excelled most in cutting, if I recall correctly.











Her maternal grandsire is Mr. Bojangles, who I believe was a world champion 7 time halter and harness horse. He was also a NSH, which I just figured out while searching for a picture of him. Ha ha, I've always said my girl acted like an Arab!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Jax has Mr. Gunsmoke, Doc Bar, Peppy San, Smart Peppy, Colonel Freckles, Doc O'Lena and Smart Little Lena. 

Remedy isn't registered, so I have no idea of her history.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*Excel*: Native Dancer, Nashua, Princequillo, Buckpasser, Raise a Native, Gold Digger, Mr. Prospector.
Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

*Molly*: Bold Ruler, Somethingroyal, Secretariat, Northern Dancer, Buckpasser, Hoist the Flag, Storm Bird, Storm Cat, Damascus.
Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

*Connie*: Nearco, Nasrullah, Princequillo, Count Fleet, Man o' War, Count Fleet, War Relic, War Siren, Bold Ruler, Island Sultan.
Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking 

Provided the pedigrees of my TBs (and Connie, my mom's old horse) and named the names I know.

I also know Steel Soldier, my old Shetland, was out of Buckeye WCF Kewpie's Star, by Michigan's Man of Steel. Pretty good lines, actually.

*Can anyone look up the pedigree for Sage, our old QH? She was registered as Turps Copper Penny, I believe.*


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Queen has quite a few names in her pedigree. Storm Cat, Northern Dancer, Secretariat, Bold Ruler, Mr Prospector, Chieftain (not sure if he is a big name or not, seems like he is), and Nearctic
Yieldtothequeen Horse Pedigree

Nakita isnt quite so fancy bred. She has Northern Dancer, Nearctic, Nasrullah. I have no idea who else in her pedigree is a big name. 
Wish Upon a Zar Horse Pedigree

Bo, I have no idea. He is an auction horse, but I don't care that he doesn't have a pedigree. He is a great horse.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

New filly: Ruby has Top Moon, Doc Bar, Bobs Folly, and Skipa Star on her paers. She goes back to Three Bars. Those are mainly barrel horse lines
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolfman Jack - Mr. Prospector, Raise A Native, Native Dancer, Northern Dancer


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Our girl Shaniah is a granddaughter to Secretariat, and she' looks quite a lot like him too! She's also got Native Dancer on her mother's side.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

blue: joe hancock
tiger: two eyed jack


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My first mare is a *Bask granddaughter. I have visited the Museum of the Horse in Kentucky twice and said hello to *Bask's statue for her. I heard that every person who rode him fell off at least once. It is obvious that she has his genes. 

My other mare is a purebred but her heritage was lost in a muddy field of starvation and despair. I'm not sure who her dam was, but I'm positive her sire was the wind.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well it looks like my boy Apache has Northern Dancer a few generations back on both sides interesting...

I have a friend who has a Quarter horse mare whose sire is Noble Tko if that means anything to anyone. I'm not sure but I see him pop up a bit in ads (him being in the blood line) here in australia.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

What an interesting thread!! My boy has Peppy San, Bonita Tivio, Doc O Lena and Cookie Driftwood. All on sire side and on dam's side he apparently has a racehorse that was pretty successful although I am not familar and can't really find anything....Champagne Charlie as well as some other QH lines I'm not familar with... Lady Spotted Bar and Shiner Jo Reed etc


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

oh ya my noka girl's daddy is arno van het neishof here is a link if you want to see how awesome and pirdy he is:
Genesis Farm Haflingers
4 time stallion of the year. 2nd stallion ever to win the elite status award! WOW!

here is joe hancock, blue relative somewhere in there:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Hancock_(horse)
http://www.qhd.com/horse/stallion.asp?id=5485

and here is two eyed jack, tiger great grand daddy:
http://www.qhd.com/horse/stallion.asp?id=2975


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Puck, AKA Illustrious Kiss has Kissin Kris and Roberto on his daddy's side and Mr. Prospector on his mommy's side.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

My horse is out of Starman SL who's the son of artful move, Soooo-
On record
Quality art
Arts debonair
Kae dence
Vision of art
Becoming Art
Artful reflection
Artful seduction
The article

And so on.. There are SOO many amazing big time AQHA horses out of artful move.. Oh and mines related to Seattle slew
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hero in the Wind my OTTB has a very good pedigree.

IDK if this will work but heres his pedigree. So pick out what good horses he has. I'm not good with witch ones are the best so if you see some tell me. I know, Lost Soldier, Bold Ruler, Secretariat, thats about it thats the ones i now of but there are a lot of good ones on his.

Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

Stomping Thunder my QH/TB has a very good pedigree to.

He's got Streakin Six, Streakin La Jolla, Easy Six, Easy Jet, Bold Ruler Other then that i have no clue of any other good horse. If you see any tell me i'm not really good at that. a friend put the pedigree up. I think his mothers really a TB or TB/QH.

Stomping Thunder Quarter Horse


I've found a horse on horseclicks that has the same father as my horse Stomping Thunder.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Also my sweet old mare, Time to Hide. She has a good pedigree on her to. she was sold then sold again so i have no idea who owns her now.

Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hickory is related to..Doc's Hickory, Son of A Doc, Doc Bar (top and bottom), Lightning Bar, Three bars, Gay Bar King, Dandy Doll, Poco Bueno, King, Bar Maid, 

Full pedigree Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse

Nikki is related to..Reminic, Doc's Remedy, Doc Bar, Dandy Doll, Lightning Bar, Fillinic...Only can remember her sire's side right now..add dam's later..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Can anyone look up the pedigree for Sage, our old QH? She was registered as Turps Copper Penny, I believe.*[/QUOTE]



I found half of her pedigree..Turps Copper Penny Quarter Horse


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> *Can anyone look up the pedigree for Sage, our old QH? She was registered as Turps Copper Penny, I believe.*


 
I found half of her pedigree?..Turps Copper Penny Quarter Horse


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

My horse was born and raised on the Calgary Stampede ranch. Thats kinda cool...

Some of names on his papers are: smart little lena,doc olena, dual pep, peppy san badger

Im showing another gelding that is for sale right now that im considering buying him for myself to ride in the open classes with. He has Peptoboonsmal grandson...which is pretty aweosme!

Then he is smart little lena on the bottom side...doenst get much better than that in my opinion...

Peptoboonsmal - LTE $180,487. 1995 NCHA Open Futurity Champion. 1996 Bonanza 4-year Old Open Derby Champion. 4th NCHA 1996 Open super Stakes. 1996 Gold Coast Open Derby Champion. finalist in 1996 NCHA Open Derby and Augusta 4-Year old Open futurity. The 2007 Euqi-Stat #3 Leading Cutting Sire and a 2006 NRCHA Top 15 Leading Sire. A Top 5 Leading Cutting Sire every year since first foal crop showed in 2001. Equi Stat Top 15 All Time Leading Cutting Sire and NRCHA Top 20 All Time Leading Sire. SIRE OF OFFSPRING EARNING $12,846,617.00


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

My mare's registered name is Running Mega Jac. As her name suggests she has Marthas Mega Jac in her background. He is her Grandsire on her dams side. Here is a bit of info on him in case anyone is curious.

Currently, Mega Jac is an NRHA All Time Leading Sire, siring earners of over $573,000 in NRHA events and $105,777 in National Reined Cow Horse Association events. With over $100,000 in NRHA earnings, Mega Jac has amassed an impressive show record himself as well. 
*His show ring accomplishments include:*
NRHA earnings: $103,000+
NRHA Sire of earners over $573,000
NRCHA Sire of earners of over $105,777 
SWRHA Open Futurity Champion
NRHA Open Futurity Finalist 
NRBC Open Reserve Champion 
NRHA Reserve World Champion
USET Reining Reserve Champion
USET Nations Cup Champion
Mega Jac has outstanding breeding to back up his show record as well. He is sired by NRHA Million Dollar Sire Hollywood Jac 86, who was a 2x World Champion and has been inducted into NRHA Hall of Fame.
On the bottom side of his pedigree, Mega Jac is out of Mainly Martha, who earned over $21,000 in NRHA eventsMainly Martha was an AQHA Reserve World Champion, an NRHA Open Superstakes Champion, and an NRHA Open Futurity Finalist.

On her sires side her great great grandsire is Peppy San Badger out of Mr San Peppy. Here is a bit on them as well.

Besides being a two-time National Cutting Horse Association (NCHA) Open World Champion in 1974 and 1976, MR SAN PEPPY also won the AQHA World Cutting Championship in 1976, becoming the first horse ever to win both titles in the same year. Then, in 1978, he became the first horse to ever win over $l00,000 in open cutting competition. The pinnacle of his career occurred in 1974, when he became the youngest horse ever to be inducted into the NCHA Hall of Fame. 
Among other honors, in 1977, PEPPY SAN BADGER won the NCHA Futurity. He followed that with a win in the NCHA Derby in 1978. In 1980, Little Peppy was also inducted into the NCHA Hall of Fame. He topped off his victories by being named the 1980 Reserve World Champion and winning the Open Division of the 1981 NCHA Finals. Besides his accomplishments in cutting competition, Little Peppy was, until recently, the all time leading sire of NCHA competition cutting horses. His offspring have won in excess of $20,000,000.

And after all that great breeding for reining/cow bred, here I am trying to make a barrel horse out of her.


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

My stallion "A Spectacular Flash" is a grandson of Sonny Dee Bar and his Grand dam is a full sister to Impressive. He is HYPP N/N


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

my boy's grandsire is Jullyen el Jamaal, who i think is amazing  sheila varian's horses are by far my favorite arabians.


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

My horse has the Grand sire Impressive. Which is really great for showing. And for you who don't know who Impressive is, he is a world famous horse that was bred and bred so much for his muscle conformation. However, a terrible muscle disease emerged, HYPP. This is a because of inbreeding his line. My horse is N/N which means he neither has HYPP or is a carrier for it. If you have an Impressive blood lined horse it is best to get him/her tested =)


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

My big baby boy Quarter Horse Smoke has The Invester, Robert Redford, Frosty Money, King-P234 and Three Bars on the top, and Impressive, The Invester and Zippo Pat Bars on the bottom.

Arthur my Quarter Horse gelding has Three Bars on top and Poco Bueno on the bottom.

Lera my Appaloosa filly is the granddaughter of the famous DreamFinder on her sire's side along with Three Bars and King-P234, and her dam has Three Bars, Music Mount, and King Plaudit the QH and Plaudit the TB.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

We have horses face papered Pretty Buck, Mr Blackburn40, Hollywood Gold, Hollywood Dun It, The Ole Man, Two Eyed Jack, Bar Caro, Dollie Pine, Zippin Bonanza Flash, Zippo Pine Bar, Flashy Zipper and Wrangler Exchange, Rocket Wrangler and I'm sure others.


----------



## kelly5311 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Famous Horses in my horse's lineage*

Lost Soldier, Secretariat, War Admiral, Man of War, Native Dancer


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whisper's gandfather is the US National Champion Aladdinn.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

DunOverIt said:


> We have horses face papered Pretty Buck, Mr Blackburn40, Hollywood Gold, Hollywood Dun It, The Ole Man, Two Eyed Jack, Bar Caro, Dollie Pine, Zippin Bonanza Flash, Zippo Pine Bar, Flashy Zipper and Wrangler Exchange, Rocket Wrangler and I'm sure others.


where is two eyed jack in his pedigree? twoeyedjack is tigers great-grand-daddy


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

My boy is Aces N Assets a son of Investment Assets. He is great. My almost 3 yr old son is starting to learn to ride him.


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

My mare Zippy is related to....Zippo Pine Bar, Three Bars, Poco Bueno, Wimpy, Skipper W and Top Moon











My Filly Rein is related to.....Ima Doc Olena, Doc Olena, Doc Tari, Doc Bar, High Sign, Cool Cats Dream and Joker B


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> where is two eyed jack in his pedigree? twoeyedjack is tigers great-grand-daddy


My mare is face papered Two Eyed Jack (Great Grandsire). And our stallion is 5back twice.


----------

